# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Metallica [trash metal]

## Vanya

200px-Metallica_wordmark.svg.png
_Metallica_ — американская группа, исполняющая музыку в стиле трэш-метал.

_Metallica_ оказала большое влияние на развитие метала и входит (наряду с такими группами, как Slayer, Megadeth и Anthrax) в «большую четвёрку трэш-метала». Альбомы Metallica были проданы в общей сложности в количестве более 100 миллионов экземпляров по всему миру, что делает её самым коммерчески успешным «металическим» коллективом.

_
Metallica_ была основана в Лос-Анджелесе в октябре 1981 года гитаристом и вокалистом Джеймсом Хэтфилдом и барабанщиком Ларсом Ульрихом.

В начале 1982 года Ульрих убедил основателя и владельца Metal Blade Records Брайана Слэйджела включить песню «Hit The Lights» в первую компиляцию Metal Massacre. Отчаявшись в поисках постоянного лидер-гитариста, Ульрих поместил объявление в журнале «The Recycler». Дэйв Мастейн из Ханингтон Бич, который в то время уже играл в группе Panic, ответил и встретился с участниками _Metallica_ для прослушивания. Ульрих и Хэтфилд были так впечатлены оборудованием и одной лишь разминкой Мастейна, что они попросили его присоединиться к группе ещё до начала самого прослушивания.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Джеймс Алан Хэтфилд*

После того как _Metallica_ увидела, как играет группа Trauma, коллектив попросил басиста Клиффа Бёртона присоединиться к ним, заменив тем самым менее профессионального Макговни. Бёртон согласился, но с условием, что группа переедет в его родной город Сан-Франциско.

После того как группа зарекомендовала себя важной единицей в Bay Area thrash metal, _Metallica_ поехала в Нью-Йорк в 1983 году. Группа подписала контракт с новым лейблом Megaforce Records. Вскоре после этого Хэтфилд и Ульрих решили, что становится всё сложнее выдерживать агрессивное и взрывное поведение Мастейна. Ему сказали покинуть группу, и в качестве лид-гитариста был приглашён Кирк Хэммет из группы Exodus. После ухода из _Metallica_ Дэйв Мастейн создал свою собственную группу Megadeth, которая достигла огромных успехов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Роберт Трухильо*

Группа получила ещё большую известность, когда её попросили открывать концерты Ozzy Osbourne, и Master of Puppets достиг №29 в чарте Billboard Top Album Charts. Критики считают Master of Puppets «одним из величайших хэви-метал-альбомов всех времён».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Кирк Ли Хэммет*

27 сентября 1986 года, во время европейского турне, Клифф Бёртон погиб в Швеции, когда автобус группы по дороге в Стокгольм занесло на скользкой дороге и он перевернулся.
Место в группе было предложено Джейсону Ньюстеду, бывшему члену группы Flotsam and Jetsam. Ньюстед официально вошёл в состав группы 28 октября 1986 года — спустя три недели после похорон Клиффа Бёртона. Группа закончила своё турне в начале 1987 года. Вслед за турне в июле 1987 года _Metallica_ записала Garage Days Re-Revisited, чтобы опробовать новую построенную ими студию и оценить талант Ньюстеда.

Альбом …And Justice for All логически завершил развитие трэш-метала как жанра. Таких сложных конструкций, какие были представлены на этой пластинке, мир хэви-метала до этого не знал, даже принимая во внимание не очень удавшийся звук. Но дальше усложнять и без того сложное не имело смысла. Как заметил Ларс Ульрих, «Песни на …And Justice for All были совсем уж длиннющие, порой запутанные и мрачные. Нам нельзя было допускать второго такого альбома».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Ларс Ульрих*

В 1991 году, _Metallica_ выпустила альбом без названия (также известный поклонникам как _Metallica_ или The Black Album — «Чёрный альбом»), который включал такие песни как «Enter Sandman», «Noth.ing Else Matters», «Sad But True», «The Unforgiven», «Holier Than Thou» и «Wherever I May Roam». Сопродюсером альбома был Боб Рок, который также работал с The Cult, Bon Jovi и Mötley Crüe.
Запись альбома была долгим и трудным процессом, продолжавшимся более года из-за длительных споров членов группы и Боба Рока относительно направленности и звучания альбома. Стоимость записи альбома превысила 1 миллион долларов (согласно Beh.ind the Music: _Metallica_). Несмотря на всё это, альбом стал самым успешным релизом группы, и занял первую позицию в чартах Billboard.
Black Album на данный момент занимает 26 место среди самых продаваемых альбомов Америки всех времён.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Обложка альбома *Metallica*

7 марта 1999 мэр Сан-Франциско Уилли Браун объявил «Официальным днём _Metallica_» в городе. Месяцем позже, 21-22 апреля, группа записала два концерта с симфоническим оркестром Сан-Франциско, в то время дирижируемым Майклом Каменом. Камен, который уже работал с Бобом Роком над «Noth.ing Else Matters», предложил группе идею комбинирования музыки Metallica с симфоническим оркестром. Камен и оркестранты сочинили дополнительный оркестровый материал для нескольких песен группы, и на концерте было сыграно много песен начиная со времен Ride The Lightning. _Metallica_ также представила две новые песни: «Human» и «No Leaf Clover» по поводу концерта. Запись аудио и видеосъёмка концерта были выпущены в ноябре того же года как альбом S&M. Также _Metallica_ записала видео-клип на песню No Leaf Clover.

Так как _Metallica_ планировала вернуться в студию в 2001, Ньюстед покинул группу из-за, как он сказал, «физического вреда, который он нанёс себе за годы игры музыки, которую он любит». Однако из последующих интервью с Ньюстедом и оставшимися участниками _Metallica_ стало известно, что желание Ньюстеда выпустить запись своего проекта Echobrain и отправиться с ним в турне и упорное сопротивление этому Хэтфилда стали основными причинами ухода басиста из группы. Также интервью журнала Playboy раскрыло тот факт, что подшучивания над Ньюстедом как над новичком, начавшиеся с момента его прихода в группу, не прекратились со временем. Плюс ко всему, у Ньюстеда никогда не было статуса партнёра в написании песен, который был у Клиффа Бёртона (за 15 лет вместе с группой он был соавтором лишь четырёх песен — «Blackened» из ...And Justice for All, «My Friend Of Misery» из Metallica The God That Failed из Metallica и «Where The Wild Th.ings Are» из ReLoad). Документальный фильм 2004 года Some Kind of Monster пролил больше света на уход Ньюстеда из _Metallica_.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Обложка альбома *Master of Puppets*

Роберт Трухильо, бывший член групп Suicidal Tendencies и Ozzy Osbourne, был выбран в качестве нового басиста _Metallica_. Резюме Роберта включало также Infectious Grooves и работу с Black Label Society на их DVD Boozed, Broozed, and Broken-Boned. Так как _Metallica_ продолжила своё существование, Джейсон Ньюстед также нашёл себе музыкальный приют в легендарной Канадской трэш-метал группе Voivod в 2002 году. Также стоит отметить тот интересный факт, что Джейсон стал заменой Роберта Трухильо в группе Ozzy Osbourne на протяжении турне Ozzfest в 2003 году (в этом турне также принимала участие группа Voivod).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Обложка альбома *…And Justice for All* 

13 октября 2006 года _Metallica_ анонсировала выпуск нового DVD, содержащего все их видеоклипы с 1989 по 2004 год. Диск The Videos 1989-2004 был выпущен 4 декабря 2006 года во всём мире и 5 декабря в Северной Америке.

Джеймс Хетфилд и Кирк Хэмметт были включены в список «100 наиболее совершенных гитаристов всех времён» под номерами 14 и 26 соответственно.

4 апреля 2009 _Metallica_ была введена в Зал славы рок-н-ролла. Также в церемонии участвовали Джейсон Ньюстед и отец Клиффа Бёртона — Рэй Бёртон. Дэйв Мастейн был приглашён на церемонию, но вежливо отказался, аргументируя это тем, что сейчас он со своей группой Megadeth напряжённо работает над новым альбомом. Во время церемонии группа сыграла два своих хита — Master Of Puppets и Enter Sandman. Группа играла впятером: Джеймс Хэтфилд — ритм-гитара, Кирк Хэммет — соло-гитара, Ларс Ульрих — ударные и два басиста: Роберт Трухильо и Джейсон Ньюстед. После исполнения двух песен к группе присоединились Джефф Бек, Джимми Пейдж, Джо Перри, Ронни Вуд и Фли и исполнили джем, который получил название Train Kept A Rollin' (All Star Jam).

Одно из условий попадания в Зал славы рок-н-ролла — должно пройти не меньше 25 лет с выхода первого альбома. Первый альбом группы Kill 'Em All вышел в 1983 году.

_Дискография:_
_Студийные альбомы:_

    * Kill 'em All (1983)
    * Ride the Lightning (1984)
    * Master of Puppets (1986)
    * …And Justice for All (1988)
    * Metallica (1991)
    * Load (1996)
    * Reload (1997)
    * St. Anger (2003)
    * Death Magnetic (2008)

_Кавер-альбомы:_

    * The $5.98 E.P Garage Days Re-Revisited (1987)
    * Garage Inc. (1998)

_Концертные альбомы:_

    * Live Sh.it: Binge & Purge (Seattle) (1989)
    * Live Sh.it: Binge & Purge (San Diego) (1992)
    * S & M (1999)

_Официальные DVD-издания:_

    * Cliff'em All (1987)
    * Live Sh.it: Binge & Purge (Seattle) (1989)
    * Live Sh.it: Binge & Purge (San Diego) (1992)
    * Cunning Stunts (1998)
    * S&M (1999)
    * Classic Albums: Metallica (2001)
    * Metallica - St. Anger (2003)
    * Some Kind of Monster (2005)
    * Metallica: The Videos (1989 - 2004) (2006)
    * Making Of Death Magnetic (2008)
    * Français Pour Une Nuit (2009)
    * Orgullo, Pasión y Gloria: Tres Noches en la Ciudad de México (2009)

_Интересные факты:_

    * В 1985 году группа получила прозвище «Алкоголика» за излишнее пристрастие членов группы к спиртному. Были даже выпущены футболки с изображением обложки Kill 'Em All, только вместо молотка и крови были изображены бутылка и разлитая водка, а вместо надписи Kill 'Em All — Drink 'Em All.
    * _Metallica_ появилась в эпизоде анимационного сериала «The Simpsons». Эпизод с участием легендарных металлистов записывался в сентябре 2005 года, именно с него начнется 18-й сезон мульт-эпопеи. 10 сентября состоялся премьерный показ этой серии.
    * В 2006 году группа в полном составе в роли самих себя снялась в комедии «Премия Дарвина» (англ. The Darwin Awards).
    * Музыка _Metallica_ использовалась для пыток заключенных в американской тюрьме в Гуантанамо. Узнав об этом, Хэтфилд не нашел ничего лучшего, как «пошутить»: «Мы мучили своих родителей и жён нашей музыкой много лет. Почему бы и не иракцев?». Это его высказывание возмутило многих поклонников группы.

_Награды:_

Награды, полученные группой на ежегодной американской церемонии вручения NAMM «Grammy»:

    * 1989 — 32-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее метал исполнение: One
    * 1990 — 33-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее метал исполнение: Stone Cold Crazy
    * 1991 — 34-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучший рок альбом: Metallica
    * 1998 — 41-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее метал исполнение: Better Than You
    * 1999 — 42-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее хард рок исполнение: Wh.iskey in the Jar
    * 2000 — 43-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее инструментальное рок исполнение: The Call of Ktulu (вместе с Майклом Кэменом)
    * 2003 — 46-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее метал исполнение: St. Anger
    * 2009 — 51-я церемония «Грэмми» Лучшее метал исполнение: My Apocalypse 
    * 2009 — 51-я церемония «Грэмми» Best Recording Package: Death Magnetic

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Альбом S&M - 1999 год
Пока лежит здесь - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alva

а st. Anger нигде не лежит, а?

----------


## Sanych

Мне у них некоторые медляки нравяться.

----------


## BiZ111

А мне один медляк и ещё из последнего альбома синг, который первый вышел, длинный, минут на 8.

*The Day That Never Comes* называется

----------


## BiZ111

*Metallica
Ride The Lightning
(1984)
Vinyl Rip*




96000 Hz
24 bit
*3248 kbps*
FLAC

1 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
2 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
3 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
4 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
5 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
6 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
7 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
8 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
9 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
10 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
11 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
12 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

